# purses and handbags



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

i want a new one. i really dig the juicy bags, but i don't think i can bring myself to spend $200 on a purse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i've looked at several different stores and haven't found anything else...i'm pretty picky when it comes to purses because i only want one for everyday use so it has to match everything (ie. it needs to be black and if it has any hardware/accents, they need to be silver) does this sound like anything anyone's seen? help me, pls.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 7, 2007)

What about size? Do you like something on your shoulder, handheld, backpacks...etc.?


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 7, 2007)

This probably isn't the kind of response you were seeking, but I think the fact that you want a bag you can wear every single day is a great reason to consider spending more money for a quality bag. You'll have to replace cheaper bags far more often and chances are good that you won't be as happy with them overall, so it might actually be a wise investment. (I'm also really thankful to know there are others out there who think it's a pain to change them out every day!)

I'm a Coach girl myself and I happen to be in the same situation you're in right now: I'm keeping my eyes out for a black bag with silver hardware. I sort of like Coach's Chelsea Signature Satchel in black / white / silver hardware.

At $378 it's a tad spendy, but it will last for years and it's really beautiful....






Best of luck in your search!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 7, 2007)

^I was thinking the same thing. That's really how I justify buying LV and such. And, you can also find reputable Coach sellers on ebay.


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 7, 2007)

I actually just bought one from Bakers that is all black with a few little silver hardware pieces.  Very cute, but it's big enough that I can throw my things in for class, but small enough that I can wear it but not fit in it.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_What about size? Do you like something on your shoulder, handheld, backpacks...etc.?_

 
something worn on the shoulder and a pretty decent size...like a hobo or satchel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mac-a-licious, you have a really good point i never looked at it like that.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 7, 2007)

^Definitely look into Coach, even if you don't plan on buying one now. You can actually find the regular size hobos in the store for under $200.


----------



## liv (Sep 7, 2007)

I would check out TJ Maxx, if you have one.  It's really hit or miss, but if you go often enough, you can figure out when new shipments come in.  I've seen lots of beautiful bags there that still had their original tags (LV, Coach, Donald Pilner, Lucky, Kate Spade, lots of European brands) that are significantly marked down.  Maybe it's just me, but searching and finding a bag for a bargain that I really love is part of the fun for me!  I got a really cute Hype bag there (for $80, originally $250), and I've been carrying it for the better part of a year, and it's still in great shape.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 7, 2007)

i looove my juicy bag!
i think its the best thing ive ever bought to be perfectly honest! 
And I also like my chanel bag thats a good one too!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 12, 2007)

Watch for sales in stores like Dillards and Macys.  That's how I get most of my Dooney & Bourke & BCBG bags.  Also, check out the outlet stores.  Their is a Coach Outlet about 5 hours from where I live.  I only go there on my way to visit my dad but, I have found two handbags there, valued at over $700 and saved it at least half that.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 13, 2007)

www.trophyqueen.com

Super cute but im not sure if they are your style. They ARE costly but not terrible (200-300)  though, but they are really amazing quality, last for -EVER!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 13, 2007)

Wish I could help you on this but I always spend a fortune on purses. I think if you're looking for a bag that you can wear with anything and is of good quality you should invest a bit more. You can check designer outlets or even Ebay for some good deals.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 16, 2007)

i'm watching ebay and macy's for sales. i got my roca wear purse for $30 on sale at macy's...so hopefully something cute will come up again. they don't sell juicy at my macy's though.


----------



## Pushpa (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i want a new one. i really dig the juicy bags, but i don't think i can bring myself to spend $200 on a purse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've looked at several different stores and haven't found anything else...i'm pretty picky when it comes to purses because i only want one for everyday use so it has to match everything (ie. it needs to be black and if it has any hardware/accents, they need to be silver) does this sound like anything anyone's seen? help me, pls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i like juicy but in all honesty your first big purse purchase shouldn't be on a trendy brand...like everyone else has sd coach is a beautiful brand that has staying power and will come in at around the price as juicy

i just got a dkny hobo it's pretty plain but that's pretty much what you want if you want it to go with pretty much everything






 it comes in black...just an idea


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 18, 2007)

I would recommend Coach.  It can be a bit pricey but that brand definitely has a lot of classic handbags that aren't trendy enough to be tacky later on, but are very cute and will last you a long time.  Most of the bags have gold hardware though, but if you can get past that there are a lot to choose from!  This one is really great, gorgeous and classic: 

http://www.coach.com/assets/product_..._B4BK-1_d2.jpg

Hope I helped!


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ITA.  Coach is a fantastic brand.  Depending on where you live, you may even find it at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, or Loehmanns.  
If you want trendier but cheap, Aldo has some cute ones for fall...  HTH!


----------



## _tiffany (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm in the same situation as you, I've been looking for a new purse for months now and have found nothing.  The only ones I like are Dior and Chanel, but those are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out of my price range and I'd feel guilty spending that much on something like a purse.  I usually check TJ Maxx, Ross, and Marshalls...I always find Rocawear bags, so if that's what you're looking for you might check those kinds of places.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i want a new one. i really dig the juicy bags, but i don't think i can bring myself to spend $200 on a purse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've looked at several different stores and haven't found anything else...i'm pretty picky when it comes to purses because i only want one for everyday use so it has to match everything (ie. it needs to be black and if it has any hardware/accents, they need to be silver) does this sound like anything anyone's seen? help me, pls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OOHH u should try a kathy van zeeland bag they are sooooo cute nd i normally only go for juicy bags but i really love them...they all normally have silver hardware and really cute silver accents and sometime u can find them at tj maxx, ross, or marshalls but its easier to find them at Macy's but they're more pricey there


----------



## bby112 (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_OOHH u should try a kathy van zeeland bag they are sooooo cute nd i normally only go for juicy bags but i really love them...they all normally have silver hardware and really cute silver accents and sometime u can find them at tj maxx, ross, or marshalls but its easier to find them at Macy's but they're more pricey there_

 

I definatly agree.  I love the Kathy bags.  They are a little flashy though since the ones i have is very matallic silver but i've also seen a couple black ones.  They come in very cute and diffrent sizes.  I would recommend them if you are looking for a young fashionable bags.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bby112* 

 
_I definatly agree.  I love the Kathy bags.  They are a little flashy though since the ones i have is very matallic silver but i've also seen a couple black ones.  They come in very cute and diffrent sizes.  I would recommend them if you are looking for a young fashionable bags._

 
I have a black Kathy bag, I've gotten several complements on it, and I got it at marshalls for 30 bucks! Its got some silver studds on it, and a Rhinestone star hangy thing. I love it, but its really worn out now


----------



## badkittekitte (Oct 24, 2007)

if you have a nordies rack near you..you can check there for a discount juicy...and its always good to check your regular nordies for clearance purses...hope you find something that works for ya...


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 7, 2007)

I love my Chanel bag but everyone has them... Coach is the cheapest if you wanted designer... But if you don't I just bought this white like tote sort of thing from Baby Phat for like less that 80bucks. But I love my Kathy bag too, I recently bought this tan one. They're not very expensive and I love it~!


----------



## 3jane (Nov 7, 2007)

For a basic bag, I like Tignanello.  http://www.tignanello.com/
The leather ones are very durable and go with practically everything.  I also like that they're not crawling with logos like some other brands.  Macys has them, iirc.  You can probably find one for about $100.

Otherwise, try eBay or outlet stores.


----------



## redambition (Nov 7, 2007)

basic black bag with silver hardware on it... that is me in a nutshell.

i have recently given up on having heaps of super cheap handbags. they kept falling apart on me.

nine west have some nice basic bags (as well as lovely frivolous ones).


----------

